# My papier mache pumpkin



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's my first attempt with papier mache, sorry about the picture quality, I dropped my camera and the focus is a bit screwed. The axe is cardboard.

Ana


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks pretty cool Ana, too bad it's not in focus.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll get better photos on the night when I've borrowed someone elses camera!!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like em!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think he is cool, especially with the axe in his head. Nice touch!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool...I like the axe in the head also...great accessory. Job well done!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pumpkin..axe is nice touch


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

He looks good, has personality!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good from what I can tell... I love the addition of the axe!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really great!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I really like the shape of his facial features.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!


----------

